# How to incorporate cream cheese into Creme Brulee



## periwinkleblue (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm trying to duplicate a dessert I had at the Hyatt, Carrot Cake topped with Cream Cheese Creme Brulee. My mission is to duplicate this recipe for my family on Easter Sunday. I can duplicate the carrot cake and the Creme Brulee, but can't get the "Cream Cheese" incorporated into the Cream Brulee. I think the Creme Brulee was probably made in a large pan, sliced and lifted onto the top of the cake. Tried a Cream Cheese Flan recipe, which easily came out of the pan but it was very eggy tasting with hardly any cream cheese flavor. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

try this:
2 cups heavy cream
8 yolks
2 whole eggs
2/3 cup sugar
1 cup soft cream cheese
1/2 lemon zest
1/4 vanilla bean

combine the sugar and cream cheese smooth, add cream and boil slowly with lemon and vanilla.
remove from heat and add eggs, fill ramikens, bake, chill remove and top your cheese cake, brulee with a tourch.

note this brulee mix has lots of egg product to hold it together, less cream and the cheese. 

you could add gelatin to the mix if you need dry and stirdy.........


----------

